# Norton Digital Box For Lathe Ceriani David 203



## brunart (Oct 23, 2015)

A big hello to all.
Excuse my English of low quality, I help with google translator.

My friend that does aeromodelling of Torre del Greek (Naples), expert in electronics and robotics has designed a simple and cheap "Norton digital system" for small lathes.
I do aeromodelling, are in Messina (Sicily), I put this system on my old lathe Ceriani David 203.
these are the original thread:
http://meccanicaedintorni.morpel.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=11877
http://meccanicaedintorni.morpel.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=15644&start=0

I mounted an encoder below the axis of the spindle drive with toothed belt and relative pulleys aluminum (turned inside to fit) with 1: 1 ratio.
The encoder is attached to the lathe with a plate bolted to a drilled hole (so I did not make changes on the lathe) and can rotate about 30 degrees up or down to adjust the tension on the belt.
photo 3, 4

I mounted from the side of the tailstock an aluminum plate by 10mm milled to accommodate the motor for driving the lead screw with toothed belt and pulleys with 2: 1 ratio.
plate I stopped on a lathe with a single threaded hole and a bolt m10, the hole on the plate I milled 5mm per side to tension the belt.
the engine I protected against chips with an aluminum box
The crank leadscrew I left because it can operate with the engine off without damaging the engine.
photo 5 6 7


in a box above the drive is mounted the power supply and motor driver
8 photo


The control board, the buttons and the display are inside a box that made me Massimo with its CNC lathe and is clamped on with a steel rod and is partially rotatable
photo 9 10


When I turn on the digital Norton appears on the display for a few seconds a message with the firmware version and date, after it is operational
There are two functions: regulation of the speed of advance of the lead screw depending on the number of revolutions of the spindle and threading.
in turn each adjustment can be actuated either manually or automatically.
in both functions I can move forward or backward

feed speed manual:
I can adjust the speed increased from 0.02 mm to 0.20 mm per spindle revolution





feed speed automatic:
in addition to the feed regulating I can decide the distance by turning from 1mm to 250mm





Manual thread:
you can thread is that left-handed, clockwise
metric:
0.25 0.30 0.35 0.40 0.45 0.50 0.60 0.70 0.75 0.80 1.00 1.25 1.50 1.75 2.00 2.50 3, 00
step in inches (threads per inch):
56 48 44 40 36 32 28 24 20 19 18 16 14 13 12 11 10
steps "module":
0.1 0.2 0.3 0.4 0.5 0.6 0.7 0.8 0.9 1.0

Automatic thread:
you can thread is that left-handed, clockwise
you select the number of threads and you can make from 1 to 250 threads (thread length / distance of the thread)
for example if I have to do 20 mm with a 0.5 mm metric I 20 / 0.5 and then imposed 40, however, if I have to thread pitch 20 1.5 I / 1.5 and imposed 13











Bruno


----------



## doogledee (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

